# Feather Duster Giveaway Finalists!!!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Tomorrow, Tuesday, the NASDAQ's closing will determine the winner. If your number matches the final cent, you win!

FINALISTS, PLEASE PM ME RIGHT AWAY IF YOU WIN TO ENSURE YOU GET THEM BY THE WEEKEND.

Thanks again to Feather Duster Calls for this sweet opportunity. Alright I'll quit typing already......here are the finalists:

1 - Ref
2 - 4CurlRedleg
3 - zettler
4 - fishless
5 - Vandy
6 - Ty
7 - BenelliBlaster
8 - SDNDhtr
9 - north14
0 - mallard

Good luck guys.....these are some sweet calls!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thanks Feather Duster Calls and Chris :beer: Congrats guys and goodluck :beer:


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

hey awesome! thanks again feather duster and thanks chris!


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Awsome Ive never been a finalist in anything, thanks Feather Duster and Chris and good luck to everyone else Im sure who ever the lucky winner is, is really going to enjoy the new calls. :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Boyz, your all very lucky to be in this drawing.

Good luck!


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Good luck to all the finalists!

Spoiler92


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

First time that I am a finalist. Good luck to all the finalists.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

:jammin:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

NASDAQ closed at 2061.09

north14.................is the winner!

Congrats, pm sent for the address.

:beer:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Congrats north14 :beer:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Way to go north14!! :beer:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Congrats north 14. Thanks again Chris and Feather Duster.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

THANKYOU Chris and Feather Duster!!!! My 20 year old hunts almost every day and the call will be put to good use. Thanks again!!!!!


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

north14 - Congrats :beer:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Congrats guys~!


----------

